# Thule & Yakima lock cores compatible?



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I currently have Thule load bars and a single bike carrier, a Thule Big Mouth. Since I usually go biking with others, I want to buy 2 other bike carriers before spring comes and am interested in the new Yakima Highroller (works well with funky bike design and me and a few of my friends Cannondales with Lefty).

My question is, can I put Thule lock cores in the Yakima or Yakima lock cores in the Thule so I can have matching cores and carry a single key? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Weasel (Dec 22, 2003)

Since nobody answered, I will attempt. I remember the same question a few months back in which the answer was no, they are not compatible.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

they're not compatible, i tried it the other day... have you looked into the Thule sidearm? the construction is a lot nicer then the Yakima stuff. I am not fond of the way the tray mounts to the load bars tho, total cheese


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

tkblazer said:


> they're not compatible, i tried it the other day... have you looked into the Thule sidearm? the construction is a lot nicer then the Yakima stuff. I am not fond of the way the tray mounts to the load bars tho, total cheese


I have finally decided to go with more Big Mouths, they have worked well for me and are less bulky and cheaper than both the Highroller and the Sidearm. The Yakimas don't lock to the roof unless you use the cable and if you have a bike up there, you need another cable lock or crappy lockable carrier mounts. At the price they are charging, I find this quite odd, almost like a design flaw. The Sidearm locks but if you take the front wheel off, then you can take the bike pretty easily.


----------



## nsoles (Apr 2, 2007)

*Back to topic*

Lets take another look at this.
I have in the past wished for thule/yakima lock compatiblity. Now that there are more mounts that will fit both systems it only makes sense. 
(On a side note, I think Yakima has better designs and construction, yet how is it that I have so much Thule gear??)
As I type this I have a handfull of Thule lock cores on my coffee table- We have determined that the "nubs" at the back of the tumblers are different and not cross compatible. However, I think the keys have the same shape and will fit in both style cores- So this leads me to believe that it would be possible to get the cores "keyed" the same by making the pins inside match for both systems.

I also have an interest in keying all of my Thule gear the same key- Between my girlfriend an I, we have 25+ cores and probably 6 different keys. (now you know why I have a handfull of unused cores on my coffee table)

As we speak I am having a hard time getting the pins out of the core. Stand by. Maybe I will talk to a locksmith....

I'll report back.


----------

